# Low Power Regen Drive



## superzanti (May 22, 2020)

Does anyone know where I can find a regen drive that goes from 400v dc and can drive a motor?
But then can work in reverse for braking?

I know there are some big beefy ones out there, but I'm looking for a small one that runs between 3.7 and 5kW.


----------

